# Top fuel drag forks



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 17, 2022)

There is an disassembled set I posted in CL and ebay thread. These never show up in any condition. Wish I had not over spent this week.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 17, 2022)

I overspend every day man. You mean you found a set for sale right?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 17, 2022)

Saw it man Damn. Me too.


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 21, 2022)

That is my Ebay auction for the forks. I have a few sets left. I also have a set in cold rolled steel like the originals. They would need to be polished and chrome plated. That would be as close to NOS as you could get. I also have the decal.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 21, 2022)

Jaxon said:


> That is my Ebay auction for the forks. I have a few sets left. I also have a set in cold rolled steel like the originals. They would need to be polished and chrome plated. That would be as close to NOS as you could get. I also have the decal.



Thanks for letting us know. Hope lives on!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 21, 2022)

Jaxon said:


> That is my Ebay auction for the forks. I have a few sets left. I also have a set in cold rolled steel like the originals. They would need to be polished and chrome plated. That would be as close to NOS as you could get. I also have the decal.



What is the member price for a set hahah. They are awesome forks good luck with the sale.


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What is the member price for a set hahah. They are awesome forks good luck with the sale.



I can do $290 Shipped lower 48


----------

